# my new favourite breakfast



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

1 serving prepared "malt-o-meal" hot cereal1-2tbls. raisins1tbls honey*mix well*this is also good with a bit of mashed up banana if the raisins bother you. It's so perfect now that the weather is getting cooler. For some reason "malt-o-meal" tastes better to me than "cream of wheat" even though they're very similar.


----------



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

I find raisins, sultanas and bananas don't treat me well but oh well... haha...


----------

